# Carpet Pythons or Taiwan Beauty



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, i'm currently deciding on a carpet python or taiwanese beauty snakes.

could i also get some reviews and opinions from experienced herp keepers that have owned one or both of these snakes. like their temperaments, handling, and feeding.

i did a quick research on the carpets and there are two varients? one from australia and the other from indonesia or something. could i get some info on that?

thanks.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Carpet Pythons as a whole are a diverse group of snakes that get a little larger than people think......yes they are found in Australia and parts of Papua New Guinea and Irian Jaya....there are soooooo many sources out there....if you do a google search I have no doubts you will be inundated with results in a staggering number......

The wild forms are always in debate on what is a valid subspecific allocation, what is a species, etc.......the closely related Diamond python is another extremely attractive snake but is seldom encountered due to its usually high price tag......anyway back to your question.....

The beauty snakes are neat undemanding captives.....they breed readily and unlike the pythons will tolerate cooler temperatures, but they can be cycled without brumation.......their length and color lend them their name....they are indeed beautiful snakes. They can be agile thrashers as neonates, and like other colubrids are quick to bite and deficate on the one restraining them.....BUT this habit dies quickly and they become settled animals with deliberate movements.....and usually stopp posturing and offering to bite........I am digging through for pics of my blue-beauties laying eggs, and of some of the carpets etc......I know that there are several others here with experience and I look to see what our current carpet keepers add here.......I expect some really interesting conversation started with this thread!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

okay, with further research on carpets...

there are 7 different species?.. with coastal carpets being the largest (10ft+)
like most arboreal snakes, they are quite aggressive and will bite you (especially young ones)
jungle carpets are the ones with the most color?

anything else i need to know?

for the beauty snakes...

there from temperate forests.
are the largest old world rat snakes? growing to around 8ft
usually nervous?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is PURELY personal experience... All the taiwan beauties I've come into contact with have been rather mean. Granted, none were adult specimens. And many had not had the handling or attention that would lend to a calmer animal. And they are QUICK. I was surprised at just how quick. Gorgeous, though, truly gorgeous. If I had the time I would definitely like to get into Asian rat snakes... They are some of the most gorgeous snakes you'll find, imo. And I find that their care is also very undemanding.

I have a irian jaya carpet python and he is a wuss. He's an '06 hatchling and I've had him for a few months now, since August. He eats like a champ and never has even made a move to bite me. Though I've heard from many that their carpets were a bit more finicky when young. I've had no issues with mine... Jungle carpets are gorgeous and I really really like their colouration. I'm a HUGE fan of arboreal and semi-arboreal snakes in general and would recommend a carpet any day of the week.

What it comes down to is your preference and making sure that you can meet all of the necessary care needs.

Good luck! Either choice would be a good one!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Mettle said:


> This is PURELY personal experience... *All the taiwan beauties I've come into contact with have been rather mean. Granted, none were adult specimens.* And many had not had the handling or attention that would lend to a calmer animal. And they are QUICK. I was surprised at just how quick. Gorgeous, though, truly gorgeous. If I had the time I would definitely like to get into Asian rat snakes... They are some of the most gorgeous snakes you'll find, imo. And I find that their care is also very undemanding.
> 
> I have a irian jaya carpet python and he is a wuss. He's an '06 hatchling and I've had him for a few months now, since August. He eats like a champ and never has even made a move to bite me. Though I've heard from many that their carpets were a bit more finicky when young. I've had no issues with mine... Jungle carpets are gorgeous and I really really like their colouration. I'm a HUGE fan of arboreal and semi-arboreal snakes in general and would recommend a carpet any day of the week.
> 
> ...


yeah.. i read on a couple sites saying that when young they are nervous and tend to be agressive, but as they age with handling they can become tame.

my friend currently owns a jungle carpet and he is one mean python. it bites him every time.

as for the two. i'd like both of them, but don't have the money for both. the Taiwan beauty seems to be much cheaper though then the carpets. i guess i'll see this weekend. what ever that i like there i might just get.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Personality can sometimes come down to the snake in question. Like I said, my guy is great and has been from the start. No issues at all ever with biting. Not even when I had the scent of a pinkie on my hands! (Fed one to my beardie as a treat.)

Definitely take a look at what's available and what you like best... There's tons of factors that play into it but sometimes a certain snake will just feel 'more right' when you handle it.

Why did you narrow it down to these two if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Attitude can definately vary considerably from snake to snake even with conspecifics.....so actually holding the snake you want is a good idea. As is seeing it actually feed, etc.....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

As both Mettle and Croc have said "it depends on the personality and attitude of the snake" I have held or been held by Irian Jayas and Jungles that want to "bite your face off" and other ones that were calm as could be. I was lucky enough to get to handpick my two Irian Jayas from a local breeder and both are very tame. I can handle them feeding day no problems but as soon as they smell food it's a different story, their feeding responses are quite strong. If I was you I would try to handle as many snakes as you can before deciding.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper's advice on seeing the snake eat is very good for anything you get from a pet shop. My irian jaya is from a pet shop. But it's a store that I used to work at, so I think it's slightly different. I knew it was eating because I fed it myself and I watched it actually grow a bit while at the store, not to mention I knew the conditions it was being kept in and its history because again I worked there.

Red Eyes has a good point. If you can get your snake from a private breeder then you should really go that route. Private breeder stock will almost always be better than anything you find in the pet stores. There are exceptions, but that's the general rule at least.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Mettle said:


> CrocKeeper's advice on seeing the snake eat is very good for anything you get from a pet shop. My irian jaya is from a pet shop. But it's a store that I used to work at, so I think it's slightly different. I knew it was eating because I fed it myself and I watched it actually grow a bit while at the store, not to mention I knew the conditions it was being kept in and its history because again I worked there.
> 
> Red Eyes has a good point. If you can get your snake from a private breeder then you should really go that route. Private breeder stock will almost always be better than anything you find in the pet stores. There are exceptions, but that's the general rule at least.


yeah, i probably will get it from a breeder at the expo this weekend. i will see this weekend.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> CrocKeeper's advice on seeing the snake eat is very good for anything you get from a pet shop. My irian jaya is from a pet shop. But it's a store that I used to work at, so I think it's slightly different. I knew it was eating because I fed it myself and I watched it actually grow a bit while at the store, not to mention I knew the conditions it was being kept in and its history because again I worked there.
> 
> Red Eyes has a good point. If you can get your snake from a private breeder then you should really go that route. Private breeder stock will almost always be better than anything you find in the pet stores. There are exceptions, but that's the general rule at least.


yeah, i probably will get it from a breeder at the expo this weekend. i will see this weekend.
[/quote]

Those are my Carpet Pythons your talking about.







Out of curiousity, which expo are you 
going to be attending?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

the northern virginia one at manasas.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

so....

i got myself a taiwan beauty for only 20bucks! i was even thinking bout getting two, but then the guy only had males.

i also got something that i didnt even think about getting, which would be a emperor scorpion that is supposedly gravid and its wild caught?

ill try and post pics up sometime this week.

pc


----------

